# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پس از کارشناسی پرستاری برای انتقال به پزشکی ممکن هست؟

## mhsn.1177mj

سلام من با یکی آشنا شدم که پرستاری میخوند بعد میگفت من دارم برای آزمون پرِاینتروی پزشکی میخونم که بعد کارشناسی میتونم به پزشکی انتقال بدم برای ادامه تحصیل!!! این امکان داره؟! چجوریه؟؟

----------


## mehdi69460

امکان داره ولی ظرفیتش خیلی خیلی محدوده درست نمیدونم پسرخالم پرستاره میگه سالی 15 تا ظرفیت از پرستاری به پزشکیه تو کل کشور 

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## ata.beheshti

یه توضیح خوب و اجمالی بدین لطفا 📢

----------


## mhsn.1177mj

> یه توضیح خوب و اجمالی بدین لطفا 📢


ببینید اینجور که من شنیدم باید معدل لیسانس بالای 17 باشه حتما زبان انگلیسیت باید خوب باشه که تافل یا آیلتس داشته باشی! همینجور که دوستمون هم گفتن ظرفیت پذیرش هم خیلی کمه!

----------


## kemoonly

> سلام من با یکی آشنا شدم که پرستاری میخوند بعد میگفت من دارم برای آزمون پرِاینتروی پزشکی میخونم که بعد کارشناسی میتونم به پزشکی انتقال بدم برای ادامه تحصیل!!! این امکان داره؟! چجوریه؟؟



آغاز ثبت نام آزمون لیسانس به پزشکی 94-95 و شرایط پذیرش

----------


## سلامی

باید ازمون لیسانس به پزشکی بدین

----------


## سلامی

http://forum.konkur.in/images/smilie...oo%20(110).gif

----------

